# Friday 13th..so not the best day for kidding... but FINALLY!



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Jenna just gave birth to two kids!!! 1 black and tan girl (first born) and a little brown and tan boy (second)!

I am uploading pictures from my cam as we speak! 

We have a question, after giving birth at 5:20-5:30pm almost 30 min later she pushes again and has a water bubble does this mean tripplettes? 

The second baby came flying out with-in minutes after the first baby girl... 

BUT finally she's having them! She's a good mumma and she's taking care of her little babies both are doing fine.

I will post pictures in a few minutes!
Natacha & Lynn
(my mom is in the with them right now so i came to post and ask the question for her...)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If she is pushing hard and theres another bubble then I would think it's another baby. 

Most times they don't really push the placenta out, it just falls out eventually.

And Congrats on the new kids!!! :stars:


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Here are two pictures!!!
I took pictures from start to end so i will post those later this evening!

Enjoy!
Natacha & Lynn


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the new babies. They are adorable.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats........ :leap: :leap: they are beautiful.. :greengrin: 


Is it the after birth hanging there now...it looks like meat with little ball like thingys... or is it a bubble with another kid in it.......she should have the after birth hanging out if done kidding... when they are trying to get rid of the placenta(after birth) ...they will squat as if peeing ..to try to push it out.....you may have to go in and check.. if there are any doubts....if you wait to long... she will close and have major problems..... :hug:


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you!!!

It was just her placenta in the end, i am keeping a close eye on her but when the bubble came she only pushed twice and then let it hang there and the it later came out.

So two healthy babies, one boy :boy: and one girl :girl: !

:stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful swiss marked kids! :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on a very healthy birth! :girl: :boy: :stars: 
Toldja she'd be going soon!

So.....any names to "commemerate" the supersticious day?


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

I would like to know what temperature it should be for the babies. they are in a 6x6 pen totally close in and insulated but its still cool unless under lamps and i have 2 heat lamps on that make 500 watts..it will be -12 tonight.
Please let me know
Thank you all again very much :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would think that they will be warm enough....I don't use heat lamps ...even during kidding in single digits last February. I just put puppy sweaters on them for the first few days.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is mumma and the kids having a rest!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

So are you naming the buckling Jason?? :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It was just her placenta in the end, i am keeping a close eye on her but when the bubble came she only pushed twice and then let it hang there and the it later came out.


sounds like things are going good.... :leap:



> I would like to know what temperature it should be for the babies. they are in a 6x6 pen totally close in and insulated but its still cool unless under lamps and i have 2 heat lamps on that make 500 watts..it will be -12 tonight.
> Please let me know


 the kids will get under the heat lamp when their cold....just make sure you can feel the heat on your hand ...put the lamp high enough so the babies cannot burn themselves ...but low enough that you feel the heat but not to hot ....not to cold ...adjust if needed ...I use the heat lamps as well..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > It was just her placenta in the end, i am keeping a close eye on her but when the bubble came she only pushed twice and then let it hang there and the it later came out.
> 
> 
> sounds like things are going good.... :leap:
> ...


 the kids will get under the heat lamp when their cold....just make sure you can feel the heat on your hand ...put the lamp high enough so the babies cannot burn themselves ...but low enough that you feel the heat but not to hot ....not to cold ...adjust if needed ...I use the heat lamps as well..... :wink: :greengrin:[/quote:310kow77]

Thank you, it's ajusted, 
at first they wouldn't go under the light but now they are and they are enjoying it. 
Thank you again for your posting!
Lynn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats they are adorable! Thats normal about the placenta - never pull it even if it hangs there for a while.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

helmstead said:


> So are you naming the buckling Jason?? :ROFL:


HA HA HA :slapfloor: my hubby said the same thing! lol!

I opted and went with a vampire names... Lucas :boy: & Rosalie :girl: !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you, it's ajusted,
> at first they wouldn't go under the light but now they are and they are enjoying it.
> Thank you again for your posting!
> Lynn


 your welcome......I'm glad they are enjoying the heat ...it ...probably feels pretty good to them.... :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations! What a good momma-so attentive and proud looking in that one pic.  Enjoy your cuties! Welcome to TGS too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids!!! Glad it all went well for you!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new kids-they sure are cute. Be careful with the heat lamp. My folks once lost their kiddingbarn/milk barn and the whole kid crop one year because the kids were playing and bumped the heat lamp which caused the barn to burn. We have heat lamps in our kid barn-but they are high enough that the kids cannot bump them. This is certainly the best time of the year for those of us with goaties. I have a LaMancha grade that i'm keeping an eye on. She should hopefully kid before Monday-her udder is definately tight.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

redneck_acres said:


> Congrats on the new kids-they sure are cute. Be careful with the heat lamp. My folks once lost their kiddingbarn/milk barn and the whole kid crop one year because the kids were playing and bumped the heat lamp which caused the barn to burn. We have heat lamps in our kid barn-but they are high enough that the kids cannot bump them. This is certainly the best time of the year for those of us with goaties. I have a LaMancha grade that i'm keeping an eye on. She should hopefully kid before Monday-her udder is definately tight.


Thank you,
Yes I know we really have to be careful with heat lamps they are well out of reach from them..
would not take that chance..sorry to hear what had happened to your parents barn :sigh:

Can't wait to see the little babies


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to say A BIG THANK YOU for all help and advice , very well appreciated. :hug: 
Thank you for the nice welcome to this board... :sun: 
Mom & Babies doing great :thumb: 
Lynn


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the doeling and buckling!


----------

